# how to make your loose magic tight again



## daniel0731ex (Sep 27, 2009)

just put it in the fridge

i accidently did that today when i was pouring my milk. i totally forgot about it and was searching for it like crazy for an hour:fp

it actually worked pretty well. my magic was terribly loose before, and now it's really nice


----------



## Tdude (Sep 27, 2009)

lol
in the fridge


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 27, 2009)

When my magic was still quite tight, I used to put it under a heating pad to make it looser .

Now that my magic is extremely loose I just put 22 strings on it to make it tighter <_<.


----------



## riffz (Oct 2, 2009)

Wouldn't being in the fridge just temporarily tighten it while the strings are cold?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> Wouldn't being in the fridge just temporarily tighten it while the strings are cold?


Yes, but the effects actually last for quite a while (hours, not minutes) and Magic is only a short event anyway

To temporarily loosen: warmth, quite a lot of it (not heat!)
To permanently loosen: stretch the strings by putting things in between the tiles for a couple of days
To temporarily tighten: fridge
To permanently tighten: uhmmmm........Restring with new strings?


----------

